# Best place for UK people to buy Buddy Belts?



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I've been wanting to get Mylo a Buddy Belt ever since I saw that picture of Leo in his car seat wearing a blue one. Finally he's in the next size up which means I shouldn't have to replace the Buddy Belt as he shouldn't grow out of it now. So, I was wondering whether it's better to get one from a UK stockist or one that does international shipping? Would I pay extra tax? Also, Zorana - what size did you say I needed? Was it a 3? 

Thanks


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Dog Harness - Not For Pussys LTD Dog Store

She is the only authorized online seller of Buddy Belts.






Also this US store is great...

Wet Nose Boutique has a HUGE variety and she'll ship pretty much 
anywhere, her service is excellent and shipping rates are low.

Buddy Belt Leather Goods


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i also recommend wetnose boutique. i was so happy with the selection and especially the customer service. 

( and i also recommend getting the soft kind. the classic ones are alittle less money but i think the leather is more stiff and i think would be worth a bit more money for the nice soft leather )


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks for your advice girls. I'll look at those


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

And Melissa, I think you would have to pay taxes on your purchase if you order
from US. But I'm not 100% sure, I've read about some people that had to pay
and others that did not. But just in case keep that in mind.

I agree with Elaine regarding the softer leather. Buddy Belts have four major
collections... Classic, Special, Fancy and Luxury. Classic is the stiffest, Special 
is similar but a tad more pliable, Fancy is extremely soft, and Luxury literally
melts in your hands. My personal favorites are the Fancy and Luxury ones.
They come in many colors, some colors come and go, others remain, they like
to switch things up at Buddy Belts, and people love collecting them because
there are so many out there, and always new colors on the horizon.


As for size, give me Mylo's measurements if you like I can try and help.
You can also contact Buddy Belts directly by e-mail, they are very 
helpful & reply quickly. Here is there contact info just in case...

Buddy Belts » Contact Us




And here is their FB page, there are a lot of pictures there of pups
wearing BBs, so you could get ideas on color choices and on how
the harness fits & looks on different dogs.

http://www.facebook.com/buddybelts/photos


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> And here is their FB page, there are a lot of pictures there of pups
> wearing BBs, so you could get ideas on color choices and on how
> the harness fits & looks on different dogs.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/buddybelts/photos


Do I spy little Bella showing off a BB on their FB page?!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Pumpernickel said:


> Do I spy little Bella showing off a BB on their FB page?!



Maybe... :foxes_13:


It's a pic from summer, B was still in the "rehab" process so she doesn't look 
her best. But I was so happy with the harness, I had to send them a picture.
It's the only quality harness out there that is tiny enough. I'm in love with this
product.


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Maybe... :foxes_13:
> 
> 
> It's a pic from summer, B was still in the "rehab" process so she doesn't look
> ...


Awwww she still looks stunning to me! I still want to try the BB's out, from the advice you and others have given though I know the one I want to try is the luxury one but from looking on their site it only shows 3 different styles of this one and none of them are really suitable for a male dog :-( I'd just like a plain black one but can see the classic one rubbing..


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Pumpernickel said:


> Awwww she still looks stunning to me! I still want to try the BB's out, from the advice you and others have given though I know the one I want to try is the luxury one but from looking on their site it only shows 3 different styles of this one and none of them are really suitable for a male dog :-( I'd just like a plain black one but can see the classic one rubbing..



Lianne, honestly they are all great quality...and since it's leather it gets only
softer & softer with time. I have the Classic, I like it. It's just that for Bella
who has super thin skin with little hair, I prefer the gentler/softer collections.
For Chanel, who has a nice long coat, the Classic & Special buddy belts work
great! Never had an issue. I think Max will be ok too.


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Lianne, honestly they are all great quality...and since it's leather it gets only
> softer & softer with time. I have the Classic, I like it. It's just that for Bella
> who has super thin skin with little hair, I prefer the gentler/softer collections.
> For Chanel, who has a nice long coat, the Classic & Special buddy belts work
> great! Never had an issue. I think Max will be ok too.


Yeah Max is bigger than Bella, he's about 4 pounds. I think it was Zorana who posted some pics a while back of the BB's she has and the luxury one looked so lovely and soft, I'm sure she had it in black or a dark grey colour which would have been perfect. Unfortunately I don't think the purple python or the gold one off the website are very Max! Like you say though with him having a longer coat like Chanel it would probably add some extra protection. Think he'll have to wait to January now before I can afford one though!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks for all the help LS. Do you know how much the tax would be? I've wanted one for aaaaages but I didn't want to buy one and then have him grow out of it. I've forgotten what Mylo's measurements are. I don't suppose you remember Lianne? I'm pretty sure he was like a half an inch bigger than Max.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

The lady that works at wetnose boutique is so very helpful and nice. you could send her a message with what size you need or message her the measurements, and ask her which ones she has that are the softest leather that are a boy color. that's what i did. some of the fancy ones are just as soft as the luxury and she will let you know.


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

Pumpernickel said:


> Yeah Max is bigger than Bella, he's about 4 pounds. I think it was Zorana who posted some pics a while back of the BB's she has and the luxury one looked so lovely and soft, I'm sure she had it in black or a dark grey colour which would have been perfect. Unfortunately I don't think the purple python or the gold one off the website are very Max! Like you say though with him having a longer coat like Chanel it would probably add some extra protection. Think he'll have to wait to January now before I can afford one though!


They have a new color called "Knight". I think it's a luxury, as the price is higher than special. I have the special and to me its very soft.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Buildthemskywards said:


> I've been wanting to get Mylo a Buddy Belt ever since I saw that picture of Leo in his car seat wearing a blue one. Finally he's in the next size up which means I shouldn't have to replace the Buddy Belt as he shouldn't grow out of it now. So, I was wondering whether it's better to get one from a UK stockist or one that does international shipping? Would I pay extra tax? Also, Zorana - what size did you say I needed? Was it a 3?
> 
> Thanks


Hi beautiful! When you get a chance, measure Mylo's chest for me (the biggest part of it). Just for reference, when my doggies are naked, these are their sizes and chest measurements:
Note that they have 5 holes for adjustment. 
Leo size 2, middle hole, 11" chest, 4lbs
Lola size 3, middle hole or one hole smaller, 12.5" chest, 4.75lbs
Mojo size 3.5, 15" chest (middle hole) and 8lbs

Does that help? I'm guessing Mylo will be a 3 from what I remember before but I'm not sure if he has grown much?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I can't remember now! I'll measure him in the morning. Thanks lovely


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Thanks for all the help LS. Do you know how much the tax would be? I've wanted one for aaaaages but I didn't want to buy one and then have him grow out of it. I've forgotten what Mylo's measurements are. I don't suppose you remember Lianne? I'm pretty sure he was like a half an inch bigger than Max.


Not sure if you still need them but here's the ones you gave for his secret santa:

Mylo's measurements are 
Neck: 8.5"
Chest: 13.5"
Length: 13" neck to base of tail.


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

elaina said:


> The lady that works at wetnose boutique is so very helpful and nice. you could send her a message with what size you need or message her the measurements, and ask her which ones she has that are the softest leather that are a boy color. that's what i did. some of the fancy ones are just as soft as the luxury and she will let you know.





SkyAtBlue said:


> They have a new color called "Knight". I think it's a luxury, as the price is higher than special. I have the special and to me its very soft.


Thanks guys!


----------



## Quill (Nov 20, 2012)

Wow, these look amazing! One question though (sorry) - are they all made of leather? I'm vegetarian, so I prefer not to buy animal products (unless they're really needed for Edie's health, of course).


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

yes, the buddy belts are all leather


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Pumpernickel said:


> Not sure if you still need them but here's the ones you gave for his secret santa:
> 
> Mylo's measurements are
> Neck: 8.5"
> ...


Thank you! I totally forgot to do it this morning. I doubt his measurements have changed at all. The wetnose boutique says a 3 is 12-14" (4-8lbs) and 3.5 is 13-15" (7-9lbs). Mylo weighs around 6.5lbs. I think he's more or less done growing could do with losing a teeny bit of weight but may need to have the belt on top of clothes in winter. What do you girls recommend?


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Pumpernickel said:


> Thanks guys!


There's a nice brown one called 'cocoa' I think on the UK site in the special selection.


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

Does anyone know if buddy belt have any UK stockists in shops? kind of fed up of using pussystore they're kinda a pain in the arse!


----------



## Luvmywinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

Can you order from Amazon here in the USA ? They have the best prices I have found, like $30


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## firetraplad (Jan 21, 2013)

*uk supplier*

Hi Not For Pussys LTD Dog Store is the uk supplier of buddy belts they have loads of different colours etc.


----------

